# BAN STICK...?



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

Im clueless to what this is(so what is the BAN STICK? or a BAN STICK?)


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

You need to be a dick to get the stick


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I already got it once. lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I already got it once. lol


your not really a dick though


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

No not really. People either like me or hate me though!


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok over my head.....................................................lol


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Remi7209 said:


> Im clueless to what this is(so what is the BAN STICK? or a BAN STICK?)


It's their way of saying someone got banned: got hit with the ban stick.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i mean is it like a warnin or somethin


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

OH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! duh im so slow....but ive seen a couple with it as their name but their still able to post


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

no those are old posts


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> No not really. People either like me or hate me though!


well yuor doin pretty good to get 2 silver stars in 3 months. I was here for almost 5 years befoe I got my first one


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i just kiss alot of a$$. Jk i think it's because im always on and always responding


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

redog said:


> well yuor doin pretty good to get 2 silver stars in 3 months. I was here for almost 5 years befoe I got my first one


Yeah but the rep system has really taken off the last few months. Especially with Lisa running around with that hand of Midus she has lmao.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

she is going to run out of rep soon. after a while you get to give rep without spreading it around but your power starts over again. dont over-do it


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

i think im progressing a bit well to.....to be a newbie (still learning the ends and outs) as you can see


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

yeah your doing good


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks I have no life, My dogs are my life.


----------



## Remi7209 (Aug 14, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Thanks I have no life, My dogs are my life.


same here dont know what id do if i lost Remi or Chase or Missy or Cammi


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

redog said:


> she is going to run out of rep soon. after a while you get to give rep without spreading it around but your power starts over again. dont over-do it


Awe man! I do not give rep too often only if they really deserve it! lol That's ok if I start over I will try and build it back up! jk


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Don't worry about the stick. The stick does not exist. (Until it hits you. *sneer*)


----------

